# Shelter pictures



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

So work out on the barn today here are a few pictures of my goats houses


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

They look great!!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the one with the door.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice and mighty comfy looking.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice


----------

